# Cydectin milk withdrawal



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay, I was looking over the various wormers, and checking out the information.
Most have more days in meat than in milk.
Can someone explain to me, why only Cydectin stays in meat 40 days and in milk 56?
That just doesn't make sense to me. Why would it still be in milk over 2 weeks after it is out of the meat?
Can that be right?
Why does Cydectin take so long to clear anyhow?


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

In goats there is no milk withdrawel time for Cydectin that I know of. I think I remember seeing that info somewhere but it was for cattle.

I use Cydectin and have never dumped milk due to worming, we drink it just the same. Also we use the dosage of 1cc per 15lbs

I copied this from Fias Co Farms website:

Family: Milbymycin 

Treatment & Control of: Lungworms, gastrointestinal roundworms, larvae, lice, mange mites & cattle grubs. Extrenal parasites. 

Goat dose: Oral 

Cydectin- given orally 1cc per 20-25 lbs. 

Quest Equine Wormer - Is 4 times stronger per ml. than Cydectin. I am unsure of the dose for this particular product for goats (the dose would be different than stated on the label. 

Milk withholding time: none


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

The only reason there is no withdrawal for Cydectin is that no research has been done on goats.
It is obviously completely toxic and does not have some magic property moving it out of their system sooner than others. All products are designed and tested for some other animal-that is why they call it 'off label' usage. Breeders are the ones who developed the dosages and taught them to vets. But no research means no label amts or times for goats. 
Valbazen has been tested in sheep but then again sheep are not goats metabolically.
The mfg has to have a rigorous amt of testing under particular circumstances for label info by law.
It's not there for goats.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmmm....something to think about and can agree on.

But then the question still on the table is why does it take longer to clear from the milk then the meat. I would think that if it is not in the meat anymore it should not be in the milk either.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I saw somewhere, maybe this forum, of ivermectin being used on humans.
So, I guess, if you don't dump the milk, and it is in the milk, you get free benefit of getting wormed too?
Might be good, might not! ha ha
It was listed in the wormer withdrawal time, that it was in the milk 56 days, but the meat only 40 days. I don't care if it is goat, cow, or sheep, how can it be in the milk if it is not in the meat to get into the milk? I just don't get it, surely that is a typo?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Each formula is different, Eprinex (ivermectin pour on) has zero milk withdrawal in cattle because it does not bind in fat, so no residues in milk/butterfat like regular ivermectin. But they poured it on, if they gave it orally to cattle is the residues there? What about goats and their much faster metabolisims converting calories to milk lightening fast, means everything is in their system for a much SHORTER period of time, so why are some saying it would be longer even if more mg/kg are used?

Please don't fall into the trap that if you give wormer to your goat, that in the milk is the actual wormer in enough of it's orignal form to worm, or to treat her kids or us. It's rarely more than the carrier. 

Please use fiascofarm.com information carefully, there is so much wrong with that forwarded post. Vicki


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I waited 34 days to use milk, because the doe was wormed, deloused with ivermectin pour on. But, she just still looks unthrifty, on the condition chart she is 1.75?, just not where I want her to be. So I was investigating what to rotate with, to see if I can get better results. Increasing feed is just not helping. She just needs, something else, not sure what. The other doe is about 2.5 and looks pretty good, I would like her a little fatter, not much.
I have 2 does, so I was trying to figure out how to switch them and still get safe milk.
With a big herd, I just pulled them out of household use for 30 days, and wormed them, used milk for kids, plants etc. It was not an issue, like it is with only 2 does.
Maybe I won't like only having 2 does? tee hee


----------

